# Great Goat Mineral Feeder Idea



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

A while back my bucks destroyed their black two compartment mineral feeder to the point that I was zip tying the broken feeder back on the wall. All the designs online I looked at seemed too big for my set up. I only like to put out as much as they will eat or it becomes mushy in my temperate rainforest climate. So I went to Lowes and found these pvc end cap thingies, made a wooden box around them and just set them in. This way I can clean them too! I have been super happy with it and it is as sturdy as heck! No more coming in the barn in the morning and seeing the broken mineral feeder on the ground.

I _think_ the PVC pieces are 4in x 4in x 4in dia cap PVC fittings. $9.40 each on Lowes website.






























Cullen loves his mins.:happygoat:









Here's what the individual piece looks like. I don't have it secured to the wood at all, but you could if you wanted to. You could also make it as large as you wanted to, to accommodate lots and lots of supplements.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

:clever:
I think I might use that!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay, I was helpful! :clapping: 

If you do end up using it I would love to see your finished product too.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Great idea!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice. I like that it is heavy duty. My boys tear up alot of stuff. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You're welcome! I really can't imagine how they could destroy this one. I used all screws too and it's so sturdy, I could probably stand on it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great idea.


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

I just used large washers and screws to attatch heavy duty, low-profile tupperware to inside their wooden hay manger. I was observant to attatch them high enough so they wouldnt deposit goat berries.. lol they are famous for that! They work great for my two nubian girls!


----------



## GoatiesRDear (Mar 10, 2018)

Saw this idea on Google! We tried it but it didn't work for us. Cool idea and it might work for you if you have a larger herd.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I am crippling my mineral feeder along with duck tape lol, But looking into this one. I want to be able to remove the little pvc cups so I can dump and clean them, but want them to be secured so the goats don't spill them out. 

a bolt through the top of the feeder into the bottom, then secured with a washer so I could remove it would be nice, but I know I would lose them when I was washing it. What do yall think?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Well I will say that mine are not secured in any way. The box is just sized perfectly that the pvc cups sit in there and don't really move around. They wiggle a bit, but they can't be knocked over because they are down in the wooden box and the sides are high enough that they cant tip them over. Get it? 

You could probably make the wooden sides higher than I did if you were worried about it. Like so they'd be in line with the tops of the pvc cups. I didn't only because all the scrap wood I had was too short.

I think your washer idea might work, but I agree with you. I'd totally lose the washer constantly. I also like that I can just pick it up and dump it without needing a tool or anything.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My husband put together the PVC ones, my does broke it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> My husband put together the PVC ones, my does broke it.


You mean like the ones @GoatiesRDear showed?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.


----------

